# Eliminate Instant Messenger??



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I am running Windows XP. My computer came pre-loaded so that Windows Instant Messenger box pops up every single time I turn it on, and it's really buggin me!
How can I eliminate it from the startup list? I don't necessarily need to delete the program (though I don't use it). I just want it to stop popping up on me.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If you want to delete it (you can always download and reinstall later), go to Start, Run, and then enter the following:

*RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection %windir%\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.Remove*

Run that, and it should work.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Welshmom said:


> I am running Windows XP. My computer came pre-loaded so that Windows Instant Messenger box pops up every single time I turn it on, and it's really buggin me!
> How can I eliminate it from the startup list? I don't necessarily need to delete the program (though I don't use it). I just want it to stop popping up on me.


 Open it up and uncheck the box. Start on Start up.
Then go to start menu, look for programs at startup and delete messenger if it is there.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Arabian - that only works in SP2 and later, I believe. Of course, everyone SHOULD be on SP3, but you never know.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

You could always just change the name of the messenger.exe file, then it won't open unless you change the name back.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Kung said:


> Arabian - that only works in SP2 and later, I believe. Of course, everyone SHOULD be on SP3, but you never know.


Well that is true. As everyone should be upgraded by now, I guess i just assumed that anybody running XP would be up to date on things. Because anything older then Sp3 is not getting MS Support anymore.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> Well that is true. As everyone should be upgraded by now, I guess i just assumed that anybody running XP would be up to date on things. Because anything older then Sp3 is not getting MS Support anymore.


You would be surprised how many 1000's of pc's running XP do not have *SP2* or SP3 installed. I run into this situation everyday when people's personal or business pc gets infected and are not updated with the many cumulative security fixes in SP3 and all the subsequent post SP3 security updates which is on average 70-100 patches depending on the installed configuration of the pc.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

XP, heck, you'd be surprised (well, YOU wouldn't be, Kari) how many PCs don't run XP.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Why not just turn off the service? It's under administrative tasks in services. I turn off as many as I can (to speed up the computer) and have it still run.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

mekasmom said:


> Why not just turn off the service? It's under administrative tasks in services. I turn off as many as I can (to speed up the computer) and have it still run.


The newest Windows Live Messenger (Build 14.0.x, 2009) does not install as a service, it is controlled on startup by a registry entry which can be unchecked by running Msconfig then clicking on the Startup tab.

Perhaps you were thinking of the Messenger service. From the service description:
_Transmits net send and Alerter service messages between clients and servers. This service is not related to Windows Messenger._


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Kari said:


> You would be surprised how many 1000's of pc's running XP do not have *SP2* or SP3 installed.


I have SP2 but not SP3 because I couldn't get SP3 downloaded on dialup. I had to turn off auto updates because it kept trying and failing.



Kari said:


> The newest Windows Live Messenger (Build 14.0.x, 2009) does not install as a service, it is controlled on startup by a registry entry which can be unchecked by running Msconfig then clicking on the Startup tab.


I've done that over and over and over, and it STILL pops up when I boot up or reboot. I'm REAL tired of making it exit all the time. :flame:


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

I have XP and for me, uninstalling it would go like this: Go to your Control Panel -> Open âAdd or Remove Programsâ -> Click on âChange or Remove Programsâ on the left -> Scroll down the list to look for Messenger and select it -> click on the âChange/Removeâ button. The Uninstall Wizard pops up and from there it will walk you through uninstalling the program. Itâs really easy to re-install it later if you decide you want it again.


----------

